# ICD CODE- Radiology coding



## Happycoding (Jan 13, 2008)

What will be the ICD code for a patient with the RFE of " positive pregnancy test" and the ultrasound impression states " No intrauterine pregnancy"?


----------



## mkmvalli (Jan 21, 2008)

*Icd- Code*

Use V72.42  Pregnancy test, Positive result.


----------

